# 34 weeks!



## tabbicles (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi everyone

Just thought I'd update as it's been quiet recently had 34 week scan and check up and all is good, on track to expect this one st 37-38 weeks  Had a nasty hypo on Sunday due to sickness so couldn't get my blood sugars up, ambulance came and put me on a drip and all was fine.

Excited now as last day at work Friday! How is everyone else- any other pregnant ladies out there? 

X


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't work too hard on Friday ! Enjoy.   Really good luck with things !


----------



## Catey (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Tabbicles! How exciting, not long to go now  do you mind me asking how you found managing your blood sugars during pregnancy? The reason I ask is that I'm at the pre-pregnancy clinic at the minute but it's hard not knowing what it'll be like!! Enjoy your last few weeks of pregnancy and good luck


----------



## Bloden (Sep 16, 2014)

Glad to hear you're nearly there, Tabbicles, and that everything's fine - apart from that hypo! Keep us posted!


----------



## tabbicles (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone, it is a struggle this week but winding down gradually! 

Catey, I have found my blood sugars the best they have ever been. Early on they go all over the place thanks to hormones then they change gradually throughout so you do constantly adjust.  I joked with my diabetic nurse that surely all the highs and lows balance themselves out and made my HBA1C fine (my last was 6.8).
Baby has a big belly apparently (they said the same with my first and it didn't look big when she was born!) but growing at a normal rate.  Saying that though if we went full term it would be a big baby! 

I have been seen every 2 weeks throughout which has been great. I am sure it is different for everyone and also depends on what insulin you are on (I am on novorapid and lantus) but it has been fine.  Will be a relief to not be so strict though I must admit!


----------



## Catey (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply! Glad to hear that you have found things manageable, I imagine it's very stressful on top of general pregnancy stresses! Well done you!! I hope I'll be able to experience it myself one day, I start fertility treatment next month so fingers crossed but am a little scared about how it will effect BS but hopefully all the stress will be worth it  best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy and well done again for getting through the chaos it causes to BS!!


----------



## Bloden (Sep 17, 2014)

Good luck, catey. Keep us posted too.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2014)

Best wishes tabbicles, I hope that everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## Cleo (Sep 21, 2014)

Great news tabbicles ! Can't believe you're 34 weeks already ! Good luck with everything xxx


----------

